# rampage twitter post forrest fight [SPOILER]



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

"I feel so bad for Forrest. I don't even want a rematch anymore. LOSER!!"

http://twitpic.com/d8tn2

:thumbsdown:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Let's see him against Silva.
Run, Rampage, Run!!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not very classy of ole rampage. I hope he remembers that forrest beat him and he could never do half of what silva does. I would pick forrest over rampage again and over almost any lhw in the ufc. Silva is clearly on another level. Rampage is a douche, it is now confirmed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

At least Forrest doesn't dodge fights.

'No... I really wanted to do TUF over a LHW Championship match... I swear!'


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't use twitter, but if this crap is real, I'm the next guy on the "Hope Rampage Loses Every Fight From Now On" Banwagon. That is just disrespectful. 

He lost to Forrest, so who is he to talk sh*t? 

If you really have some balls, get vocal and call out Anderson yourself. Tweet that you pompous prick.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

What ever that funny Im just amazed at the blind forrest love out there. Holy Cow.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

olkeller said:


> What ever that funny Im just amazed at the blind forrest love out there. Holy Cow.


I dont think its blind love for forrest. Its more of a rampage is a giant douche that is talking shit about someone that beat him and took his title. Im not some giant forrest fan, it just seems funny that rampage is running his mouth based off of what a fighter that is ten times superior to him did to a guy that beat him. Dont act like a badass based upon something someone else did.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

olkeller said:


> What ever that funny Im just amazed at the blind forrest love out there. Holy Cow.


Why is it blind Forrest Love that Rampage is acting like a giant tool? 

And if this is Blind Forrest Love, what is your attitude called?


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

I have always said Rampage has no class, this just proves it.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

i think it is hilarious. forrest never should have beat page to begin with. i guess the stars were shining on him that night


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I hated that ***** Rampage before it was cool. Now I hate him even more. 

"I'm 'onna get ma belt back, Rashad. I'm 'onna get it back. Watch. Watch." Retard. I can't wait for Rashad to shut his ass up. Puss.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

blang said:


> i think it is hilarious. forrest never should have beat page to begin with. i guess the stars were shining on him that night



If he shouldnt have beaten him then he wouldnt have. No stars were shining on him, he just beat rampage. That is what makes rampage look like such an asshole.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

I think that how rampage is. I honestly think he thinks its funny.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't use twitter, but if this crap is real, I'm the next guy on the "Hope Rampage Loses Every Fight From Now On" Banwagon. That is just disrespectful.
> 
> He lost to Forrest, so who is he to talk sh*t?
> 
> If you really have some balls, get vocal and call out Anderson yourself. Tweet that you pompous prick.


/signed if this is true


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I think he was trying to be funny, but came off as a bit of a prick. Waddya gonna do?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Why is it blind Forrest Love that Rampage is acting like a giant tool?
> 
> And if this is Blind Forrest Love, what is your attitude called?


Don't know but the idea that people are giving Forrest a break for bitching out and running out of the octagon to the backstage area. If that were anyone else, say...Anderson Silva or BJ Penn, he'd be considered a bitch, which he is for doing so.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Not very classy of ole rampage. I hope he remembers that forrest beat him and he could never do half of what silva does. I would pick forrest over rampage again and over almost any lhw in the ufc. Silva is clearly on another level. Rampage is a douche, it is now confirmed.


forrest beat him in a super close decision that really could have gone either way. i bet page would take him in a rematch.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Don't know but the idea that people are giving Forrest a break for bitching out and running out of the octagon to the backstage area. If that were anyone else, say...Anderson Silva or BJ Penn, he'd be considered a bitch, which he is for doing so.


Didnt kenny florian run off tonight as well?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, emotional or not, he should have stuck around. KO's happen.

I just watched a football team get beat 51-0, and everyone stayed until the end. Much respect for those guys.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> forrest beat him in a super close decision that really could have gone either way. i bet page would take him in a rematch.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats not the point thought, is it? I think the point is that forrest did beat rampage and now rampage is talking shit based off of forrest losing to silva. If were going to make assumptions about forrest/rampage fighting again then here is another assumption, rampage would get his ass handed to him just as badly as forrest did against silva.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

To be honest i dont think Rampage is commenting on how he lost cuz page has been there gotten destroyed by wanderlei and shogun i think he is commenting on that fact that griffin showed now class in defeat and i have to agree acting like a spoiled loser brat and running off. You didnt see chuck liddell do that you didnt see anybody do that but forrest and he gets slack for it.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

come on forrest cant fight. he had 2 lucky fights in his life time. they just happend to be on tv. all of his other fights he gets whooped. anyone that gets knocked out by keith jarden needs to hang it up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> HexRei said:
> 
> 
> > forrest beat him in a super close decision that really could have gone either way. i bet page would take him in a rematch.
> ...


bahahaha. ok, that's just ridiculous. rampage gets knocked out in the first by forrest? wow. i know you're hurt by page's words, but that is just plain silly. forrest has no KO power whatsoever- who has he ever KO'ed? And Page has a monster chin, he absorbed more punishment in his fights vs Wandy than Forrest has dealt out in his whole career TBH. And I also couldn't see Forrest subbing Page, just unrealistic at this point in their skillsets. I'll grant you, he might take page to another close decision.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> bahahaha. ok, that's just ridiculous. rampage gets knocked out in the first by forrest? wow. i know you're hurt by page's words, but that is just plain silly.


Im talking about rampage getting knocked out by silva, not forrest.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, I quietly hopped off the 'Page bandwagon some time ago; probably just after he dry humped a 4'11" ring girl/"journalist" a little while back. Boy's got talent, but he is just flat out embarrassing when he's outside the Octagon. 



Dedicate said:


> I have always said Rampage has no class, this just proves it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, Rampage was robbed anyway..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Im talking about rampage getting knocked out by silva, not forrest.


ah. well, you're probably right. although I think page would last longer than forrest. He is simply a tougher guy imho.



michelangelo said:


> Man, I quietly hopped off the 'Page bandwagon some time ago; probably just after he dry humped a 4'11" ring girl/"journalist" a little while back. Boy's got talent, but he is just flat out embarrassing when he's outside the Octagon.


Bleh. I lol'ed my ass off at that, really. i thought that chick rode that situation for all it was worth too.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Didnt kenny florian run off tonight as well?


I do remember he stayed cause I remember BJ walking up to him and giving him a hug and what not. As soon as Forrest was conscious, he ran out of the octagon and ran down the isle to the backstage.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Kenny left pretty quick too, just not as quick. 

IMO, forrest realized that had just happend, i.e. it all came back to him in a flash, and he left out of embarrassment. Who am I to hold a moment of weakness against him?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I do think it makes the "Big Heart" the tale of the tape claimed he has look less than big. A guy with a big heart would suck up the loss and congratulate the better man. There is no shame in losing to Anderson Silva, he's ranked in the top 3 P4P in the world. Just imho.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Atleast Kenny stayed and showed BJ respect. And when he did exit the octagon, he didn't run like he was running a marathon like a bitch.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Kenny stood next to Mirglioooohhhhnoooo! when he raised Penn's hand, so he definitely stayed longer than Forest. He didn't run off either. Forest was booking.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, Forrest was literally gone as soon as he stood up. And you are correct, Kenny stayed for the Buffer final. To compare the two is just ridiculous. Forrest bitched out and Kenny showed respect....something I thought I'd never say.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I do remember he stayed cause I remember BJ walking up to him and giving him a hug and what not. As soon as Forrest was conscious, he ran out of the octagon and ran down the isle to the backstage.


He should take up track running. After seeing that fight tonight sounds like he is better at running than fighting.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I rarely watch TUF, so I didn't pay much attention to Forrest in his early UFC days. His first impression on me was when he ran off after getting knocked out by Jardine. He was almost strarting to grow on me, but this was a reminder as to why I didn't really care about him earlier on.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Dedicate said:


> I have always said Rampage has no class, this just proves it.


I don't think Rampage ever ran from the ring after a lost. *Running from the cage show no class*.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

But Rampage did acknowledge that Forrest kicked his ass after the fight was over. Then later told people that the fight was a screw-job and he should have won.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Rampage was also really disappointed with his performance, and it was written all over his face. Being 5-10 minutes from the fight and being hours away from it after seeing footage are different things. Rampage is hard on himself. Anyone that thinks that Forrest dealt an ass kicking to Rampage is delirious.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Dedicate said:


> I have always said Rampage has no class, this just proves it.


Word.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think he kicked his ass but I did think Forrest won the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> But Rampage did acknowledge that Forrest kicked his ass after the fight was over. Then later told people that the fight was a screw-job and he should have won.


He was dumping platitudes to the mike, I'm betting you he's practiced the after-fight loss speech in front of a mirror. Like dude above me said, that was not a dominating fight by either guy. It was very close and really imho came down to forrest's leg kicks, everything else was close.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> He was dumping platitudes to the mike, I'm betting you he's practiced the after-fight loss speech in front of a mirror. Like dude above me said, that was not a dominating fight by either guy. It was very close and really imho came down to forrest's leg kicks, everything else was close.


Yeah I was just stating, Rampage isn't squeeky clean and has been known for his bitchfest backstabbing.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't watched their fight since it was broadcasted live. Didn't Rampage drop him twice? Oh well, this is an ooooolllldddd debate. Forrest looked really, really, bad tonight. I agree with Rogan on it being the most embarassing knockout in UFC history. Before this, I always cited when Linland knocked himself out. But, this was way worse.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

blang said:


> come on forrest cant fight. he had 2 lucky fights in his life time. they just happend to be on tv. all of his other fights he gets whooped. anyone that gets knocked out by keith jarden needs to hang it up.


You're ridiculous. Anyone who can't spell Jardine should quit posting...I'm just saying.

(Okay I got flamed for being critical of your spelling, I guess I shouldn't have done that so for that I am sorry. What I _should_ have done is just mentioned that your comments were really stupid and lacked merit and accuracy.)


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Apparently one of Forrest's trainers said that his jaw was dislocated. That's why he ran...

Take it for what it's worth.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

MLD said:


> You're ridiculous. Anyone who can't spell Jardine should quit posting...I'm just saying.


:doh01:


----------



## MikeyD (Jul 12, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Apparently one of Forrest's trainers said that his jaw was dislocated. That's why he ran...
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


Decent excuse.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

blang said:


> come on forrest cant fight. he had 2 lucky fights in his life time. they just happend to be on tv. all of his other fights he gets whooped. anyone that gets knocked out by keith jarden needs to hang it up.


That aint true. His fight with Chael Sonnen was good too.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

MikeyD said:


> Decent excuse.


A decent excuse on my part? Because I'm not excusing him at all. I was just wondering what was going on with him (other than being embarrassed). And either way, you're not in Griffin's shoes right now so you can't assume it's an excuse.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

says the guy with the griffin avatar


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

HexRei said:


> says the guy with the griffin avatar


Hahaha not cool. I was laughing after the fight. It was quite embarrassing. 

But I just came across it on the front page of Shitdog. Just thought I'd post it. I believe he ran out due to embarrassment though. 

Either way, it doesn't make Rampage's comments ok. He's still a ***** for ducking Lyoto and has no right to talk. First he says he doesn't wanna take too much time off for TUF ever again. Then he does it anyway, even though he said he wanted the belt first. Ahhh he's such a tool.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been outspoken on what a POS Rampage is for years now... I'm glad the rest of the world is starting to see it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

What a complete dick. I'm actually going to pull for Evans. And Rampage can talk all the shit he wants, Anderson would destroy him at this point. After seeing how smooth he moved last night, theres no way Rampage could even land a single punch with his half of a dimensional style.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yes rampage vs silva would be awsome


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmaooo PROPS TO RAMPAGE! HAHAHA

classic


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

footodors said:


> Let's see him against Silva.
> Run, Rampage, Run!!!


exactly, lets see Page steup up to the plate. it wasn't that fun watching forrest get ko'd, ok well it was still pretty cool but I would LOVE to see Page get smoked.


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

I found this vid now this is wrong hmmm I wounder if Rampage made this lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzql9hO518M


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't care either way that Forrest ran out? What's the big deal?


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

shit even know rampage is my favourite fighter that is ******* low


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Biowza said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care either way that Forrest ran out? What's the big deal?


I agree with you. It would have been more respectful to at least start with a handshake with Silva, but Forrest was owned and he knew it. Plus I beleive he was hurt, and win or lose you know they are always going to talk to Forrest so it was probably the only way he knew he could avoid that.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

MikeyD said:


> Decent excuse.


Yeah let's see *you* get your jaw dislocated and stick around for 5 minutes after the fight talking to Rogan...lol

As for Rampage, go back to jail where you belong. Anyone else, not a pro athlete, would still be there. How's your knee feeling Quinton?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't stand Rampage anymore. It's near impossible to defend him when he's acting like a ****.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow that was classy rampage!!!!!.....1 win against a over the hill silva and he thinks he's all that. WAR Rashad!!!!!!


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

are you people serious? he apologized about 5 min after that message with another one that said he was obviously joking. You guys can't see rampage getting a little drunk and thinking that was funny? But its not like he didnt realize it came off bad, he corrected it 5 min after.

ya know relax everyone


----------



## ktown213 (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Agreed. Well it's not exactly and apology but his exact quote, "Relax guys! It's just humor. Damn! If you can't laugh go follow someone else. Yeah that just happened.. I just said that!"

It's just Rampage being Rampage, you either hate him or love him. I for one find him hilarious, my favorite fighter since the Pride days.

Rampage would last longer than Forrest by the way.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't use twitter, but if this crap is real, I'm the next guy on the "Hope Rampage Loses Every Fight From Now On" Banwagon. That is just disrespectful.
> 
> He lost to Forrest, so who is he to talk sh*t?
> 
> *If you really have some balls, get vocal and call out Anderson yourself. Tweet that you pompous prick.*


I laughed hard at this. :thumb02:

That being said, Rampage was obviously joking around. Everyone is overreacting to this "tweet." The capitalized "LOSER!!!" was an obvious tip.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

olkeller said:


> What ever that funny Im just amazed at the blind forrest love out there. Holy Cow.


I wonder why you have so much red???:confused02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Not very classy of ole rampage. I hope he remembers that forrest beat him and he could never do half of what silva does. I would pick forrest over rampage again and over almost any lhw in the ufc. Silva is clearly on another level. Rampage is a douche, it is now confirmed.


I'd pick rampage to win seeing as how he won the first fight and terrible judging cost him his belt. 

How can anyone hate on this man DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE IN THE LINK? Seriously this is awesome and funny as hell. I'd like to see Rampage/Silva also I think Rampage has a good enough jaw to get beat on for 2 rounds before he goes out.


----------



## xjerseyzfinestx (May 27, 2007)

cant stand rashard evans "you getting knocked the f*ck out"...."ill give you the first f*cking punch with my hands down".....lol rampage will murder this dude....rampage is the most sarcastic dude in mma.....everyone getting mad about his twitter ...give me a break....


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Bleh. I lol'ed my ass off at that, really. i thought that chick rode that situation for all it was worth too.


I don't. I am sure like most decent people she was horrifically embarrassed for "Rampage" and just wanted out of the situation.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Meh, if it's all in good will, then it's fine with me.


----------



## Smith (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you all stopped crying and relised it was a joke, in bad tatse maybe but ******* relax


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not mad because I know Rashad is going to knock him out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> I'd pick rampage to win seeing as how he won the first fight and terrible judging cost him his belt.
> 
> How can anyone hate on this man DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE IN THE LINK? Seriously this is awesome and funny as hell. I'd like to see Rampage/Silva also I think Rampage has a good enough jaw to get beat on for 2 rounds before he goes out.


I hate you more and more with every post you make. I just want you to know that. Tell me how Griffin lost that fight? He tooled page technically. It's a sport, not street fighting. Stop being so butthurt and being such a pompous douchenozzle.


----------



## Smith (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah Evans will win and then get owned by Machida again or by Silva since he wants to face the top LHW's or Rampage wins and the same happens to him


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Smith said:


> Have you all stopped crying and relised it was a joke, in bad tatse maybe but ******* relax


If I called your mom a hoe, and then apologized 5 minutes later, would it make me any less of a douchebag? :confused03:


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

Everyone is getting all work up over rampage comments that we don't even know if he made that and not some crazy fan or hack account.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I hate you more and more with every post you make. I just want you to know that. Tell me how Griffin lost that fight? He tooled page technically. It's a sport, not street fighting. Stop being so butthurt and being such a pompous douchenozzle.


By winning 3 of 5 rounds throwing leg kicks that your opponent doesn't check as part of his strategy isn't technically tooling someone. The only rounds Forrest won were the two where Rampages knee was hurt. I don't have a problem with someone thinking Forrest won because he got two and there was a swing round you could justify giving him but he in no way dominated Rampage or tooled him that is more TDS. The judging was awful look at the round by rounds it doesn't make any sense. 

Really though you Forrest fans are the butt hurt ones dude is a fraud. He beat a Shogun at like 40% of his normal self and got gifted a decision for a title shot he never earned by bad judging. Andy raped him and I told you fools that would happen shit is a joke he threw in the towel from a back peddling jab.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

osmium said:


> By winning 3 of 5 rounds throwing leg kicks that your opponent doesn't check as part of his strategy isn't technically tooling someone.


I stopped reading after this, so I could respond immediately.

This is EXACTLY technically tooling someone. Check the kicks next time Doctor Chocolate.


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

*Rampage Shows His Classness Yet Again*

*It truly is a shame.

I really liked Rampage, but it seems as though after his loss to Forrest he completely flipped out.

We all remember his early PRIDE years and he lived up to the organizations name for a bit -- full of pride.

Juanito may have been a scheister or conman with Rampage, I don't know. But it seems with Juanito, Rampage was more humble, less foul mouthed, and should i say -- Christian.

Now he is back to his old ways. S**t talkin, cursin like crazy, etc.(Could have a lot to do with Bisping) 

Rua will get him again if they meet again(probably soon, after Machida/Rua fight)

Rampage -- lay off of Forrest. He never was my favorite person, but I grew to like him agter he submitted Rua.

Forrest beats Rua then Rampage -- must be too much to take for Page.

Come back Rampage - just apologize for the foolishness.

Fact is, Forrest knew he was f'd up. He couldnt hear out of one ear, and his jaw was dislocated.
*


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm not mad because I know Rashad is going to knock him out.


That's a nice fantasy.

To the thread: Rampage is hella funny LOL!!! :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TALENT said:


> I don't. I am sure like most decent people she was horrifically embarrassed for "Rampage" and just wanted out of the situation.


ah yes, im definitely shedding a tear for her now. nevermind that was probably the most fame she'll ever have


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

albsd23 said:


> I found this vid now this is wrong hmmm I wounder if Rampage made this lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzql9hO518M


Thats funny..I loved the "Im glad kenny lost because" I actually lol a couple times.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> If I called your mom a hoe, and then apologized 5 minutes later, would it make me any less of a douchebag? :confused03:


Actually, yes. Yes it does. That's the way apologies usually work.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Relax everyone. It's Rampage. 3/4 of the things that come out of his mouth are jokes meant to either entertain or hype himself and/or a fight.


----------

